# H-2500 imp guard.W-a same'ish size marine army.pics added



## mikef350 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi all

As above i am after a marine army e.g grey knights,black templars,dark angel,space wolfs.My army is mostly new built unpainted and some primed black,all the primed models have flash lines removed,and the unpainted models still require the flash lines removed.Here is my list

platoon command squad-
vox caster
company standard
melta gun
medic
iron hand straken
=205

x10 man kaskrin squad-
flamer
grenade launcher
=185

guardsman marbo
=65

platoon command squad-
commander with power fist
heavy flamer
platoon standard
vox caster
medic
=115

squad x1 x10 man-
sgt with bolt pistol and power weapon,vox caster
=62

squad x2 x10 man-
sgt with bolt pistol and power weapon
=62

squad x3 x10 man-
sgt with bolt pistol and power weapon,vox caster
=62

squad x4 x10 man-
sgt with plasma pistol and power weapon
=67

veteran squad-
vox caster
x2 plasma guns
x1 melta
gunnery sgt harker
=185

chimera-
55

special weapon squad x1-
x3 metal snipers
=50

special weapon squad x2-
x2 metal demo charge men
x1 flamer
=80

heavy weapon team x1-
x3 lascannons
=105

heavy weapon team x2-
x3 heavy bolters
=75

x3 armoured sentinels
=210

valkyrie-
lascannon
rocketpods
=145

leman russ punisher x1-
heavy bolter
side heavy bolters
=200

leman russ punisher x2-
lascannon
side plasma cannons
=235

leman russ executioner-
heavy bolter
=190

basilisk-
heavy stubber
=135

all models are catachan themed and i will add pics as soon as i can,i realy love the look of the army but after a long weekend of battleing with them and my abbility they realy are not for me.

please reply to [email protected] i also have plenty of feedback on other forum's.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Sent an email to you.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

mike i've pm'd you on regarding the offer i made you said you would think about.


----------

